# Cs6 Update >  keine Ansicht Druckformat



## evergreen (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo meine Lieben!
Ich habe am 24. 12. auf PH Cs6/13.0.3 upgedatet...und seither keine > Ansicht> Druckformat mehr?! Da gibts nur noch > Einzoomen, Auszoomen, ganzes Bild, 100%, 200%! Ich sehe daher keine 1:1 Darstellung einer Datei.
Bei 100% ist die Monitordarstellung in etwa so wie vorher > Tasächliche Pixel < !
In den Voreinstellungen > Maßeinheiten, hatte ich bisher 102% (Eizo CG21) die mir 100% bzw. eine 1:1 Darstellung zeigten.
Hat wer von Euch das Phänomen selber schon erlebt oder eine Idee wie ich das in den Griff bekomme > wo ist die Anzeige "Druckformat" hingekommen ...tzzzzz****!!
Bitte um Hilfe. Gruß Evergreen


----------

